
The first paramedics were young black guys from Pittsburgh - underdeserver
https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/freedom-house-ambulance-service/
======
rbecker
Not really?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_ambulance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_ambulance)
lists countless earlier examples that could be classed as 'paramedics':

 _Shortly before World War II, then, a modern ambulance carried advanced
medical equipment, was staffed by a physician, and was dispatched by radio._

------
rvz
And?

